# egg share crm coventry



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone had any experiences with egg sharing at center coventry?
I've been looking at their website and have previously been there for a consultation in 2008 (ended up at LRI due to nhs funding.
Anyway I emailed them a couple of days ago for info on egg sharing as a doner but havent had a response yet.
Just wondering how long it all takes? Do I pay for my tests to prove I'm ok to donate ad website says scteening is free.
Anyway, any info would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

Do u mean crm near regents park ? park lorne?


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, have to be honest I'm not sure. I've only been once and I'm not from coventry. 
It's the site of the old walsgrave hospital i believe.


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

im with crm london dont think its the same one lol


----------



## eeyore27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol, no its not the same one.
Hope things are going well for you in London.


----------



## sambatiki (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Eeyore, 

I looked at doing egg share with them as they are cheaper than the OFU.... but I found that they were not very forth coming with information and wouldnt give any details without a referral from my GP. Basically I wanted to compare the 2 clinics before I made a decision... wasnt sure I could have referrals for 2 clinics.... have decided to stay were I am for the time being. 

But I would love to know how you get on as I will be considering them if my next cycle doesnt work. 

Good Luck!xxx 

P.S i think its called UCW or UWC now xxx


----------



## Mrs McChimp.xxxx (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Eeyore

I live in Coventry and i compared two clincs Coventry was one of them and Leicester fertility clinic was the other i found that Leicester was more forthcoming than Coventry with my enquiries and again i had to get a referal from my gpwith Coventry where as with LFC i didnt have to do that. So we have gone with LFC and we couldnt be happier we are curently at the stage of waiting for my blood results which i had after we had been accepted to egg share. Not sure if this helps you much as i dont know where you live. xxxxxx


----------

